# My first Ethnic/Epic piece to be broadcasted live on BBC Radio and Hofa prize winner.



## RicardoSilva (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Pincel (Aug 21, 2022)

I really like it! Congrats, sounds great! What did you use for the voices?

Are you portuguese btw?


----------



## RicardoSilva (Aug 21, 2022)

Pincel said:


> I really like it! Congrats, sounds great! What did you use for the voices?
> 
> Are you portuguese btw?


Hi Pincel, thank you very much for the wonderful feedback, yes I am Portuguese but for the sake of this forum I will continue to speak in English ok? Ok let me see, vocals, the first vocals are by Meredith Soltvedt By Audio Imperia she voices a few 2 Steps From Hell pieces, I think they don't sell it any longer ,after that theres a few UH`s by Bronte by Evolution Series after that I used Zero-G Sahara Voices Clara Solace, she voices Assassins Creed Valhalla, and the choir at the end I use Chorus from Audio Imperia, I think that all the vocals I used. Kind regards. Abraco.
​


----------



## Markrs (Aug 21, 2022)

Congratulations Ricardo, the track sound fantastic!


----------



## Pincel (Aug 21, 2022)

RicardoSilva said:


> Hi Pincel, thank you very much for the wonderful feedback, yes I am Portuguese but for the sake of this forum I will continue to speak in English ok? Ok let me see, vocals, the first vocals are by Meredith Soltvedt By Audio Imperia she voices a few 2 Steps From Hell pieces, I think they don't sell it any longer ,after that theres a few UH`s by Bronte by Evolution Series after that I used Zero-G Sahara Voices Clara Solace, she voices Assassins Creed Valhalla, and the choir at the end I use Chorus from Audio Imperia, I think that all the vocals I used. Kind regards. Abraco.
> ​


Cool! These voices sound pretty amazing, I have to check those libraries out. Thanks, and keep up the great work!

Um abraço!


----------



## pulse (Aug 21, 2022)

Sounds wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## RicardoSilva (Aug 22, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Congratulations Ricardo, the track sound fantastic!





Markrs said:


> Congratulations Ricardo, the track sound fantastic!


Thank you Mark for the visit and for brighten my day, super appreciated, kind regards.


----------



## mudfish20 (Aug 22, 2022)

Hi Ricardo, the track sounds amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## davidanthony (Aug 22, 2022)

Parabéns, Ricardo! Enjoyed the piece and I think the cover art is an excellent choice, too. Really pairs well!


----------



## RicardoSilva (Aug 22, 2022)

pulse said:


> Sounds wonderful! Congrats!


Thank you so much ,wonderful to read your feedback,appreciate your time,kind regards.


----------



## pulse (Aug 22, 2022)

RicardoSilva said:


> Thank you so much ,wonderful to read your feedback,appreciate your time,kind regards.


You're welcome! Keep up the creativity!


----------



## RicardoSilva (Aug 23, 2022)

mudfish20 said:


> Hi Ricardo, the track sounds amazing. Congratulations!


Hi Mudfish ,thank you so much for the visit and the lovely comment, super appreciated, kind regards.


----------



## RicardoSilva (Aug 24, 2022)

davidanthony said:


> Parabéns, Ricardo! Enjoyed the piece and I think the cover art is an excellent choice, too. Really pairs well!


Thank you so much David for the wonderful comment ,I find the artwork to be as important as the piece itself,it has to fully represent the theme ,muito obrigado.Kind regards.


----------



## DoubleTap (Aug 24, 2022)

Congratulations Ricardo - when is it on, and which station?


----------



## H H Zweck (Aug 24, 2022)

RicardoSilva said:


>



Really lovely work, Ricardo.


----------



## RicardoSilva (Aug 25, 2022)

DoubleTap said:


> Congratulations Ricardo - when is it on, and which station?


Hello Double Tap it was broadcasted live on on Thursday 18 Aug 2022 at 18:23 on BBC Radio 3 ,it will be up for a month or so, later I can give you the broadcast link so you can listen if you want, kind regards.


----------



## Delboy (Aug 25, 2022)

Brill - well done


----------



## RicardoSilva (Aug 26, 2022)

H H Zweck said:


> Really lovely work, Ricardo.


What a wonderful comment to read,thank you very much, super appreciated,kind regards.


----------



## RicardoSilva (Aug 27, 2022)

Delboy said:


> Brill - well done


Thank you Delboy for the visit and the lovely feedback,it makes my day,kind regards.


----------



## RicardoSilva (Aug 29, 2022)

pulse said:


> You're welcome! Keep up the creativity!


Hi , I just realised....are you the same Anthony from Evolution Series?


----------



## pulse (Aug 29, 2022)

RicardoSilva said:


> Hi , I just realised....are you the same Anthony from Evolution Series?


That’s me


----------



## RicardoSilva (Aug 31, 2022)

pulse said:


> That’s me


Oh that's fantastic, sorry for not realising earlier, appreciate the visit immensely. I never had so many people asking me for an instrument as I got for that Duduk, all the best Anthony, kind regards.


----------



## RicardoSilva (Sep 3, 2022)

After so many question about the Duduk I decided to let everyone know that its in fact a Free instrument by Evolution Series, Its called the Clar-Duduk and its a combination of a Clarinet and a Duduk, in my opinion it is the best "Duduk" on the market due to the shear emotion and expression that all the Evolution Series instruments have, I specially love their Ethnic range, a absolutely must site to visit, it will brighten your day. Kind regards.


----------



## pranic (Sep 3, 2022)

Ricardo, your track is great! I really enjoyed the slow and tense build. Beautiful! Thank you for sharing and congrats! Also, I've been *very* happy with the Evolution Series bundle. There's so many inspiring and great sounding instruments there!


----------



## RicardoSilva (Sep 5, 2022)

Hi Andrew , thank you so much for taking time to listen to my work and for the feedback, really appreciate it, yes, Evolution Series have really good instruments that just feed my creativity immensely, thank you again for bringing me a smile. Kind regards.


----------



## RicardoSilva (Nov 22, 2022)

Evolution Series sale is phenomenal


----------



## Delboy (Nov 23, 2022)

I managed to get the evolution set from NI in their sale some time back for my son .. have to remind him on how good it is and for him to try create something similar maybe alongside a royalty free "sunrise over the desert" short video.


----------



## VVEremita (Nov 23, 2022)

RicardoSilva said:


> Evolution Series sale is phenomenal


Congratulatons on your piece! Very well done, atmosphere, writing, production. Sorry for the misuse of this thread - Can you recommend specific Evolution Series Instruments? I really enjoyed the emotion and vibe of your piece in that regard. I already have Lores (the NI instrument). I like that, I just wish I could dial back the treble a bit more.


----------



## RicardoSilva (Nov 23, 2022)

VVEremita said:


> Congratulatons on your piece! Very well done, atmosphere, writing, production. Sorry for the misuse of this thread - Can you recommend specific Evolution Series Instruments? I really enjoyed the emotion and vibe of your piece in that regard. I already have Lores (the NI instrument). I like that, I just wish I could dial back the treble a bit more.


Thank you very much for the wonderful feedback, really appreciate you taking the time, your question regarding a recommendation made me think for longer than I expected, I simply cant single out one of their instruments because how different they are to each other, they have their own tones and personality, they are all equally good, I would recommend you get the Clar-Duduk because its the best Duduk on the market and its free, even if it wasn't I would recommend it, the ES instruments I used in this piece are the Saz ,Bronte, Oud and the Duduk, it all depends now on the piece you are working and your needs, if you require a certain instrument that ES sells you might want to watch the videos they have on it, these instruments require a different type of playing/approach .Whatever your decision will be, you are always going to get a world class recorded instrument. There's real emotion on those articulations. Hope I was of help.


----------



## RicardoSilva (Nov 23, 2022)

Delboy said:


> I managed to get the evolution set from NI in their sale some time back for my son .. have to remind him on how good it is and for him to try create something similar maybe alongside a royalty free "sunrise over the desert" short video.


Hopefully he will find use for it soon, I normally start with the idea,next step is to find the artwork/cover and have it displayed while I write, helps with creativity and finally I buy the instruments I need. Since he already has the instruments maybe what he needs is a theme.Kind regards.


----------

